# Gave up on 922



## olguy

I had the timer problem again yesterday where the timer fires but the recording doesn't start or starts late. Then this morning it overheated because the fan isn't running. When I called in about it I decided on the spur of the moment and a Hopper and 2 Joeys will be installed Sat PM.

I know I said I was going to wait for 6 or 8 months but can't an old man change his mind?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I'm glad to hear you are getting the Hopper/Joey. I am looking forward to getting mine. If you have any questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.



olguy said:


> I had the timer problem again yesterday where the timer fires but the recording doesn't start or starts late. Then this morning it overheated because the fan isn't running. When I called in about it I decided on the spur of the moment and a Hopper and 2 Joeys will be installed Sat PM.
> 
> I know I said I was going to wait for 6 or 8 months but can't an old man change his mind?


----------



## ZBoomer

My 922's, all 3 I've had seem to have issues with OTA. If I have both Sat Tuners and an OTA tuner set to fire at the same time, quite often the OTA tuner doesn't fire, even though later the timer history says it did.

If I manually switch to an OTA channel during the recording, the DVR will "remember" it has an OTA tuner, and start recording at that point.

If I'm not home, it misses OTA recordings sometimes due to this...I really wish they would fix.


----------



## AZ.

olguy said:


> I had the timer problem again yesterday where the timer fires but the recording doesn't start or starts late. Then this morning it overheated because the fan isn't running. When I called in about it I decided on the spur of the moment and a Hopper and 2 Joeys will be installed Sat PM.
> 
> I know I said I was going to wait for 6 or 8 months but can't an old man change his mind?


I wish you good luck!...All the crap we put up with on the 922 for 1 1/2 years I have ZERO faith in the hopper and Joey.....I feel totaly ripped off paying $200 for the 922 and the extra $4 a month for what?

and how about that comming soon BBMP? what a crock!


----------



## Jhon69

olguy said:


> I had the timer problem again yesterday where the timer fires but the recording doesn't start or starts late. Then this morning it overheated because the fan isn't running. When I called in about it I decided on the spur of the moment and a Hopper and 2 Joeys will be installed Sat PM.
> 
> I know I said I was going to wait for 6 or 8 months but can't an old man change his mind?


Yes your allowed especially since it seems it was meant to be.


----------



## Jhon69

olguy said:


> I had the timer problem again yesterday where the timer fires but the recording doesn't start or starts late. Then this morning it overheated because the fan isn't running. When I called in about it I decided on the spur of the moment and a Hopper and 2 Joeys will be installed Sat PM.
> 
> I know I said I was going to wait for 6 or 8 months but can't an old man change his mind?


Don't worry I'll carry on with the 922.


----------



## scredsfan

I was the victim of really bad timing and not keeping up with things on the message boards. I had no idea about the Hopper when I called to downgrade from a 922 back to a 722. The Hopper came out the same day I connected the replacement 722. Now I'm left with the decision between staying with the 722 or spending the $100 to upgrade to the Hopper. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## wtrjock

You should upgrade! Even only for the PTAT! Awesome


----------



## scredsfan

Thanks for the advice!


----------

